# Input not supported error



## jeepalma (Apr 13, 2005)

I have an Emachines 820, 1Gig, 256 Mhz
When I run any software that tries to change the screen resolution the screen goes blank and I get a message 'Input not supported'. the only way out is to either reboot or switch off at the mains. If I reboot immediately I get the same message as soon as I switch on. However, if I leave the machine off for about 10 minutes it reboots normally.  

Has anyone come across this problem, is it hardware or software related and is there a remedy (other than a new compute). ray:


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Sounds like your monitor cannot support the display resolution/refresh rate the program is trying to set it to. In windows, usually you get a prompt that requires you to accept the resoltion/refresh change or it reverts within 15 seconds to the prior setting. This is done in case your monitor cannot support the change, you will not see the message prompt. 

I would look up your monitors specs and see if the software you are using has options for display resolution and/or refresh rates. 

I would doubt it is a problem with the video card, but it is possible. 

Try a different monitor that supports many resolutions/refresh rates, this will help you narrow down if the problem is the video card.

You may need to update your video monitor?

JamesO


----------



## jeepalma (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks for your reply. Sorry I didn't explain the problem fully

The monitor is a 17" flat screen, about a year old and it ran perfectly until about 2 weeks ago when it started playing up. I haven't loaded any new softwear in the last 3 months


----------

